# Possibility of attending next BMQ



## ScarletSpider (4 May 2014)

I have two questions for anyone to answer and I wouldn't mind any advice. I applied back in March for Vehicle Tech and Military Police. My recruiter told me that the trades was needed. I also have some personal attributes that make me more desirable to the recruiters. So I was really hopeful to attend.

I was on the St.Jean's website and saw that they only have sessions from January to September. Is this the truth or have I been mistaken? I have my medical on May 13th but the website said the June 6th and 16th sessions are left. Does this mean I would have to wait until next year? Any advice would be welcomed. 

Also is it a possibility that I could have my interview on the same day?


----------



## Sarah_H (4 May 2014)

To my understanding they run BMQ year round. They probably just haven't updated the website yet.


----------



## Pinggew (5 May 2014)

It can be different for everyone. I applied for a trade that needed people and it took me a year and a half to get in. Dont expect fast processing times but dont get discouraged either. 

my  :2c:


----------



## mtlee (5 May 2014)

Before all the more experienced hands jump in on this, here is my advice: Be patient. The Forces move at their own pace, and the age old pastime of "hurry up and wait" is something us applicants all have to get used to. You may be shunted through ASAP, you may languish, it all depends. 

With that being said, use this down time wisely. Improve your fitness, take night classes related to your trade, brush up on your French, or learn to play a mean game of cribbage. Don't get discouraged if you don't get in right away, there are plenty of people on here who have done their time and have been rewarded for it. 

Hope this helps, and all the best with your application.


----------



## mswirski (5 May 2014)

To answer your question directly, there are plenty of courses in later months, the website sometimes lags behind and that's why it's not showing past June currently.


----------



## KerryBlue (5 May 2014)

There are people who applied last March and April who haven't done medicals/interviews. Your probably looking at at least another 3-6 months minimum waiting.


----------



## steiner0400 (25 Jun 2014)

ScarletSpider said:
			
		

> I have two questions for anyone to answer and I wouldn't mind any advice. I applied back in March for Vehicle Tech and Military Police. My recruiter told me that the trades was needed. I also have some personal attributes that make me more desirable to the recruiters. So I was really hopeful to attend.
> 
> I was on the St.Jean's website and saw that they only have sessions from January to September. Is this the truth or have I been mistaken? I have my medical on May 13th but the website said the June 6th and 16th sessions are left. Does this mean I would have to wait until next year? Any advice would be welcomed.
> 
> Also is it a possibility that I could have my interview on the same day?



Im pretty sure they run courses all year minus the (3week?) holiday block leave. That being said, that doesnt mean theyre running courses pertaining to your trade choices anytime specifically; youd have to ask a recruiter when the next selection date is for your trades.

It is true that the cf websites lack up to date- updating... Just a fact of life and nothing to get strung up about. 

It is definitely possible to have your medical and interview the same day, many here have if you would just poke around and look... Its more likely youll be scheduled a medical and then be given an interview date as they probably dont want to waste time on someone who wont pass a basic medical.

Anyways,
Hurry up and wait. Youre not a special snowflake and youll get your turn when its your turn. Just dont get discouraged the longer you wait; use ever spare minute you have to better yourself physically and mentally.


----------



## steiner0400 (25 Jun 2014)

... Not sure what exactly justified me being deducted 300 mp for my previous post.. I wasnt being aggressive nor was I stepping out of line. Everyone else on here states the same; ask your recruiter, and no one is special in the application process. 
Either way, deduct away again. Im sure you probably find this post aggressive and uneducated because "I havent been enrolled yet".


----------



## Journeyman (25 Jun 2014)

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> ... Not sure what exactly justified me being deducted 300 mp for my previous post..



       :'(

Now, I'm just guessing here, but _possibly_ it was you telling the poster he's "not a special snowflake," when you have consistently come across as a _whiney_ special snowflake  (go on, re-read your posting history).   :nod:


Again, just guessing; the MilPoint deduction wasn't my doing.   :dunno:


----------



## steiner0400 (25 Jun 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> :'(
> 
> Now, I'm just guessing here, but _possibly_ it was you telling the poster he's "not a special snowflake," when you have consistently come across as a _whiney_ special snowflake  (go on, re-read your posting history).   :nod:
> 
> ...


Fair enough, just feel 300 was a little excessive for the circumstance


----------



## DAA (26 Jun 2014)

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> Fair enough, just feel 300 was a little excessive for the circumstance



It's only points!   :dunno:   Once you reach BMQ, then it becomes "pushups".    ushup:


----------



## steiner0400 (26 Jun 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> It's only points!   :dunno:   Once you reach BMQ, then it becomes "pushups".    ushup:


Dont be gettin' me all excited just yet! ushup:


----------

